# Mein kleines Paradies



## Mel_is (31. Mai 2011)

*Hallo zusammen, *
seit ein paar Wochen haben wir uns einen "kleinen" Teich angelegt. Wir genießen ihn jeden Tag und es gedeiht und wächst 

Ich habe von den vielen Beiträgen sehr viel mitgenommen! Vielen Dank!

*LG MEL_*


----------



## ScuLLi (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Schön hast du es dir gemacht.

Liebe grüße aus NRW ;-)


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Servus Mel

Danke für deine Vorstellung 

Schön finde ich dein Teichlein ....


----------



## grille (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Sieht sehr hübsch aus.Gefällt mir!
Bin ebenso noch ein ganzer Neuling.
LG grille


----------



## Springmaus (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

_Hallo,

sieht sehr schön aus  und wenn die Pflanzen noch wachsen ganz toll

LG
Doris_


----------



## Dilmun (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Dein Teichlein ist wirklich hübsch geworden. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass ihr daran Freude habt.


----------



## Mel_is (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Vielen Dank! Ich freu mich auch schon sehr darauf, dass alles richtig einwächst! Schön so willkommen zu sein!  
Ich muss mich hier erst mal noch ein wenig zurecht finden .... wollte Bilder hochladen, also ein kleines Album erstellen.... mmh.... werds schon noch rausfinden. 

LG MEL_


----------



## Digicat (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Servus Mel

Schau mal...


----------



## Echinopsis (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

 Mel,

:willkommen im Forum!
Schönes kleine Paradies hast Du da geschaffen, sehr schön 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Mel_is (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Seit dem ich gelesen habe, dass der Einsatz von Teicherde nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei ist, frage ich mich wozu ich dann jede Wasserpflanze extra in einen Wasserpflanzenbehälter neu eingepflanzt habe....
Auch frage ich mich wie viele Pflanzen richtig sind. Wir haben eine Mini- Teichrose und drei Wasserstoffpflanzen, sowie irgendeine Irisart versenkt. Am Rand stehen auch noch 8 Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone. Die Pumpe und der Bachlauf versorgen den Teich mit Sauerstoff.... müsste doch klappen, oder??


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo würde mal sagen das habt ihr fein gemacht :gdaumendrum wirste auch nicht ausgelacht SCHÖÖÖNEEEEEEE gruss Reiner


----------



## lemanie (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hübschen Teich hast du dir da angelegt.
Viel Spaß damit.

Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Mel_is (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Sollte die Sauerstoffpumpe 24h laufen, oder wie ist es am besten?


----------



## Schneckentier (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Pst,

zieh dich schon mal warm an - oder nimm die Goldfische raus, bevor dich die 'anti Fisch im Miniteich'-Fraktion erwischt. ;o) Dann erübrigt sich auch die Frage mit dem Sauerstoff.
Aber sehr schön aussehen tut es schon, das Teichlein.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier


----------



## Mel_is (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



> zieh dich schon mal warm an - oder nimm die Goldfische raus, bevor dich die 'anti Fisch im Miniteich'-Fraktion erwischt. ;o)



Danke für den Tipp-- aber sind nicht Goldfische auf dem Trockenen schlechter dran?
Ich habe mir lange Gedanken gemacht. Zuvor hatte ich jahrelang ein Aquarium im Zimmer. Darin lebten auch Goldies. Und das sehr gut. Wobei dieses Becken keine 500L fasste 

Es mag schon sein, dass sie wachsen und mehr Platz brauchen, aber bis da hin bleiben sie wo sie sind. Habe noch nie so quicklebendige Fische gesehen, die zudem auch noch gerne gemeinsam im Becken unterwegs sind. Finde, dass es eben nicht schlimm ist ihrem Bedürfnis nach Partnern nachzugeben. 

Ich stehe zu meinem Fischbesatz. Und irgendwann, wenn sie es brauchen, dann gibts auch ne größere Fläche 

Trotz allem stelle ich  mir immernoch die Frage nach der Teicherde und dem Sauerstoff. Vielleicht bekomme ich hierzu noch eine Antwort. 

Liebe Grüße Mel_


----------



## Sveni (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Mel,

dann versuche ich mal deine Fragen zu beantworten!
Meine Seerosen sind jeweils in einem Pflanzkorb. Diese habe ich befüllt mit ca. 1 Hand voll Teicherde, Lehm/Sandgemisch und Kieselsteinen. Alle anderen Pflanzen sind nur in die Bodenkiesschicht gepflanzt und die Wurzelballen, wegen der Kois, noch ein wenig mit größeren Steinen beschwert.Vorteil ist, das man über diesen Weg keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe ins Wasser bringt.Nachteil ist, das die Pflanzen im Frühjahr mit Sicherheit etwas länger zum wachsen benötigen.Da im Frühjahr die Algen immer schneller als die Pflanzen sind, erhöht sich, in meinem Fall die Zeitspanne, wo der Teich anfällig reagiert.
Beim Thema Sauerstoffzuführ/Belüftung kann ich nur empfehlen, dieses rund um die Uhr zu betreiben.Ein kleiner Bachlauf, Wasserfall oder Sprudelstein reichen hier völlig aus. Nachts verbrauchen z.B. Algen jede Menge Sauerstoff, der deinen Fischen fehlen könnte.Weiterhin hälst du dadurch dein Teichwasser etwas in Bewegung, was speziell bei sehr kleinen Teichen, die eventuell noch in der prallen Sonne liegen, von Vorteil sein kann.
Übrigens hat du deinen Teich sehr schön angelegt!
Gefällt mir gut.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Mel_is (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Danke für das viele Lob zur Außenanlage


----------



## Eowyn (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



Mel_is schrieb:


> Wir haben eine Mini- Teichrose und drei Wasserstoffpflanzen, sowie irgendeine Irisart versenkt.



Hallo,
ein echt toller Teich. Aber kann ich diese Wasserstoffpflanzen auch fürs Auto nehmen? Kannst du mal ein Bild reinstellen?:__ nase
Wär ne super Erfindung.

Bitte nicht


----------



## Mel_is (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

...eine amerikanische __ Schwertlilie, __ Gnadenkraut, japanische Sumpiris, Sumpfspaltgriffel, Kuckucksblume, Gauklerblume, __ Nadelkraut und noch so eine niedrig wachsende Pflanze, die wir versenkt haben  (sieht aus wie ein Nadelkissen)..... und die Seerose. Viele sind eben in der Sumpfzone, da hat der Teich eine vorgefertigte Randbegrenzung aufzuweisen.


LG MELI_

P.S.: Mit Sicherheit nicht fürs Auto geeignet :__ nase


----------



## Mel_is (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



> Wasserstoffpflanzen





Absolut nicht fürs Auto geeignet :dumm

Meine logischerweise die Sauerstoffplanze


----------



## Mel_is (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Umso mehr ich im Forum lese, desto mehr Fragen stellen sich mir. Habe in meinem Teich keinen Bodengrund.... also Kies. Zwar ein paar größere Steine. Habe mich auf Pflanzen beschränkt in geeigneten Gefäßen.So und jetzt? Müsste man das nachfüllen?
Mein Algenbefall nimmt zwar ab-- aber ich bin einfach wirklich zu ungeduldig. Und der Schaum an der Oberfläche variiert in verschiedenen Stärken... hier die Fotos. Der Teich läuft jetzt gute vier Wochen. Wobei der Bachlauf ein Leck hat, das wir durch neues Setzen versuchen zu schließen.
Wir haben am Quellstein ganz oben eine Abdichtung mit Silikon. Der Baumarktmann sagte das sei für den Brunnenbau geeignet. Denn mit diesem würden wir den Sog der beiden Bachlaufbecken, der für den Wasserverlust verantwortlich ist (vermutlich) unterbinden. 

Wäre für Antworten sehr dankbar!
LG MEL_


----------



## Mel_is (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich an einer Pflanze, die die Wasseroberfläche durchbrochen hat Fadenalgen bilden. Was nun? Wehret den Anfängen? Oder pendelt sich das ein?

LG MEL_


----------



## Mel_is (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

*IGITT__ EINE LEICHE!*
Ich glaube ich habe vor wenigen Minuten den Ursprung des Übels gefunden! Eine Maus ist in meinem abgestellten Bachlauf ertrunken. Sie war schon veralgt. EKELHAFT!!
Daraus erklärt sich der krasse "Nährstoffüberschuss" mit Schaumbildung und dass sich meine Fische mit Vorliebe am Bachlauf getummelt haben.
Haben frisches Wasser aufgefüllt und hoffen nun, mit ein paar eingelassenen Steinen, einen weiteren Selbstmord vermeiden zu können.


----------



## techerridu (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hi Mel_is,
 vor dem verseuchten Wasserloch haben ja die Indianer schon gewarnt. :smoki
Gruß André


----------



## Mel_is (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

  *lach*


----------



## Mel_is (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Wir haben einen neuen Teichgast!
Frisch aus den Swimmingpool befreit und ab jetzt hier in unserem Teich ein hoffentlich sich wohlfühlender Gast. 
Darf ich vorstellen: Lurchi


----------



## Rapunzel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Mel,

sieht hübsch aus Dein kleines Paradies. Nur bei einer Sache habe ich Bauchweh wegen eigener unfreiwillger Erfahrungen- wie sieht es mit Katzen und Fischreihern bei Dir in der Umgebung aus? Die haben bei mir, als ich noch Fische hatte, echt für herbe Verluste gesorgt, und immer sind meine blauen Shubunkins verschwinden:evil. Echt gemein!


----------



## Mel_is (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Nicole,
Tja- einer scheint wohl einem unbekannten Täter zum Opfer gefallen zu sein. Habe noch keine __ Reiher gesehen. Habe Nachbars Katze in Verdacht. Heimtückischer Mord. 
Überlege bereits wie ich es in Zukunft verhindern kann.... dachte an ein Netz... was aber optische eine wahre Katastrophe ist , wobei mir das Leben der Fische wichtiger ist. Es ist echt frustrierend. 
habe auch immernoch Schaumbildung im Teich. Trotz der Entfernung der toten Maus.... vielleicht ist eine Muschel eingegangen. Das einzig Positive ist, dass meine Pflanzen wunderbar wachsen 

Ach, das gestaltet sich irgendwie alles doch viel schwieriger als gedacht...


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Morgen Mel is Das mit dem Schaum kommt vom Kaka und Pipi der Fische es heist Eiweiss  Achte auf deine Wasserwerte WICHTIG nur ein Tipp   Gruss Reiner


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Mel,

in den Teich gehören weder Fische noch __ Muscheln. Das kann leider nur grausig enden.


----------



## Mel_is (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

So Ihr Lieben, 
nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich wieder da.

Mein Teich verbessert sich zusehens. Die Fische sind fit, der Schaum nahezu verschwunden, alle Leichen beseitigt, die Algen überschaubar, die Pflanzen wachsen und das Wasser ist jetzt so klar, dass man ohne Probleme auf den Grund sehen kann. Es scheint sich eingependelt zu haben. 



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Mel,
> in den Teich gehören weder Fische noch __ Muscheln. Das kann leider nur grausig enden.



:friede
Also -- hiermit an alle, die sich trauen auch einen kleinen "Zwergteich" zu beleben.... es funktioniert 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



Mel_is schrieb:


> Also -- hiermit an alle, die sich trauen auch einen kleinen "Zwergteich" zu beleben.... es funktioniert



Hallo Mel,

für diese Aussage ist es viel zu früh und der Ratschlag völlig daneben. Nach zwei, drei Jahren kannst Du solche Behauptungen aufstellen. Aber nicht nach ein, zwei Monaten.


----------



## mirsadgu (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Es ist wirklich wunderschön, könne meiner sein. Ich bin auch neu hier. Sammle gute Tipps, da wir im Herbst eines selber anlegen wollen.


----------



## AMR (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



Mel_is schrieb:


> So Ihr Lieben,
> nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich wieder da.
> 
> Mein Teich verbessert sich zusehens. Die Fische sind fit, der Schaum nahezu verschwunden, alle Leichen beseitigt, die Algen überschaubar, die Pflanzen wachsen und das Wasser ist jetzt so klar, dass man ohne Probleme auf den Grund sehen kann. Es scheint sich eingependelt zu haben.
> ...



ja dann warte mal den winter ab


----------



## Mel_is (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Also bisher gehts allen gut. Auch der Winter wird gut temperiert überstanden und dann sehen wir weiter. Nachdem sich ein paar Jungfrösche eine Zwischenstation gegönnt haben und alles gedeiht, nervt mich das ständige Negativgerede  hier schon ...


----------



## Mel_is (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

„Der beste Weg, die Zukunft vorauszusagen, ist, sie zu gestalten.“ 
Willy Brandt (1913-92), dt. Politiker (SPD), 1969-74 Bundeskanzler, 1971 Friedensnobelpr.


----------



## Tümpelritter (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



Mel_is schrieb:


> Also bisher gehts allen gut. Auch der Winter wird gut temperiert überstanden und dann sehen wir weiter. Nachdem sich ein paar Jungfrösche eine Zwischenstation gegönnt haben und alles gedeiht, nervt mich das ständige Negativgerede  hier schon ...




... gut temperiert überstanden?  Willst du den Teich beheizen oder die Fische im Winter rausnehmen?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mel_is (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Die Tiere werden außerhalb des Teichs überwintert


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*

Hallo Mel,


> Die Tiere werden außerhalb des Teichs überwintert


das mag bei Fischen schon machbar sein,
aber bedenke auch dass einige Arten von Fröschen im Teich überwintern,
da sehe ich bei dem kleinen Volumen doch eher schwarz.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



Mel_is schrieb:


> ... nervt mich das ständige Negativgerede  hier schon ...



Dieses - wie Du es nennst - "Negativgerede" resultiert in den meisten Fällen aus (trauriger) Erfahrung. 

Mich nervt dieses "bei mir ist alles anders, es wird schon klappen" Gerede - das geht nämlich meistens zu Lasten der Teichbewohner.

Und Deine Jungfrösche sind __ Kröten.


----------



## Mel_is (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Mein kleines Paradies*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Dieses - wie Du es nennst - "Negativgerede" resultiert in den meisten Fällen aus (trauriger) Erfahrung.
> 
> 
> Mich nervt dieses "bei mir ist alles anders, es wird schon klappen" Gerede - das geht nämlich meistens zu Lasten der Teichbewohner.



Das ist kein Problem, denn dann sind sie (die __ Kröten) sowieso auf der Durchreise  
Das mag sein. Aber vielleicht bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel.  
Der Frosch war sicher auch nur auf Zwischenstation ....hab ihn nicht mehr sichten können. Sie sind Wildtiere und somit dürfen sie sich ja aussuchen obs ihnen bei uns gefällt 
Die eingewanderten Tierarten müssen so oder so draußen überwintern. Was meinst du denn genau? Mein Teich wird sicher zufrieren...


----------

